# Select eines bestimmten Datensatzes



## SQL_Frage (2. Feb 2010)

Hallo,

wie kann ich mittels SQL (Datenbank ist Access) zwei Datumswerte aus einer Tabelle ermitteln. D.h. ich möchte das Anfangsdatum wo z.B. in der Spalte "test" 9999 steht und das letzte Datum wo in der Spalte "test" 9999 steht. Ich möchte immer den ersten und letzten Datensatz aus der Spalte Datum wenn in der Spalte Test 9999 steht.

Kann mir bitte jemand helfen, wie ich das mittels SQL löse?

Danke sehr.


----------



## SlaterB (2. Feb 2010)

in einer Tabelle gibt es keine Reihenfolge, jeder Satz ist genausogut der erste wie ein anderer,
hast du eine Id-Reihenfolge oder suchst du das kleinste Datum?

mit WHERE auf test-Inhalt einschränken, mit ORDER BY sortieren wenn du magst,
je nach DB evtl. die Anzahl der Ergebnis-Sätze limitieren, 
sonst vereinfacht erstmal alle auslesen und nur das erste verwenden


----------



## vladimir75 (2. Feb 2010)

Verstehe ich dich richtig, in der Spalte Test steht ein Wert 9999 und es gibt noch eine Spalte, in der die datums eingetragen sind. 
Oder stehen in der Spalte die Datums im Format 9999 (Vierstellige Zahl). Und du suchst die kleinste und die größte Zahl in der Spalte Test?   
Beschreibe deine Aufgabe genauerer. 


Vladimir


----------



## Michael... (2. Feb 2010)

Dazu gibt es die Funktionen min und max:

```
Select max(datum), min(datum)
From meineTabelle
Where test = '9999'
```


----------



## SQL_Frage (2. Feb 2010)

danke für die Infos....Problem gelöst


----------

